# 08 madone 5.2 frame cost



## wheelio (Nov 29, 2006)

just wondering if its possible to buy a 08 madone frame ,and build it myself ,any idea of frame cost?. .no info on the trek web site that I could find .


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You can check with your LBS as I know framesets would be available for purchase in due time. I'm sure your LBS would have a better idea.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

About 2500, for 5.2 Frame, Fork, Headset, Seatcap and recently trek frames have been coming with race x-lite stems. It is out of stock right now, but should be in stock soon. The 6.9 frame is about 5000 dollars. Weight is 1400 grams for F,F,H,SP


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Go with the 6.5 exact same set up as the 6.9, but I don't know the price.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I have been quoted Jan 08 for delivery of either a 5.2 or a 6.5 from my LBS (who is a Trek top 50 dealer, no less)


----------

